# Anyone ever try Old Whiskey River?



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Old Whiskey River is a six year small batch bourbon marketed by Willy Nelson.

A few years ago I bought a bottle of this stuff from my local liquor store and I loved it. It was sweet and smooth with just the right amount of warmth. I went back because it was on sale for 14.99 a bottle and bought a whole case.

Well my supply has run out and I've found out it was discontinued. Does anybody have a recommendation for a good replacement without draining the wallet? Say under 30 a bottle?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Didn't know it was discontinued. Thought I saw it at the store where I buy my hardstuff this past weekend. Could be mistaken though.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo Trace........I usually get it for $25 a bottle!! :dr


----------

